# Multitool recommendations.



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm looking for a multitool to take along. There are so many different options. I want something that can deal with a chain link failure. do I actually need the screwdrivers for a road bike? Basically I want something that will get me home if I'm out by myself and can't call anyone. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

You are right there are many choices and none are the right choice just different to fit different personalities.

After trying a few I ended up liking the Park MTB3 due to 2 reasons, I mostly road bike but I do some MTB'ing and this tool is suited for both, 2nd it has just about everything you could need for the most common repairs which is important to have along if you ride far from home. I also carry a small pair of cheap folding pliers, not to mention the usual tire tools. Speaking of tire tools the Park MTB3 does come with tire irons but they are not suited for road tires, they were designed for MTB tires. This mini tool is so complete it can substitute for a regular bike tools until you can afford to buy full size ones.

Some people are minimalist, I'm not, I prefer to be prepared and will do anything in my power to get home without having to call my wife; and in 37 years of marriage and riding or training or racing I never had to have her come get me except twice, once due to an accident and I was at the hospital, and the other was when I got violent diarrhea that even my emergency Imodium AD didn't stop and I got to weak to continue to try to get home. But repair wise I never had to call her, I either fixed it 100% or partially fixed it and limped it home. 

Anyway you have to decide how many tools in a mini tool do you feel comfortable with.

This is the cheapest price you'll find on this Park MTB3 tool till they run out of stock: Park MTB-3 Rescue Tool | Park Tool


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

What you need depends on your bike. Most modern bikes have allen head bolts just about everywhere except the derailleur adjustments. Sram has flat head/2.5mm allen bolts for derailleur adjustments.

For most bikes you need 3,4,5mm allen. Crank and pedal bolts are 6mm or 8mm but with the small size of most tools you would not be able to tighten a crank or pedal sufficiently. Not enough leverage.

A chain tool can be useful but you have to know how to use it. If you don't then it's not going to do you much good.

I carry a small tool that has 3,4,5mm allens and a chain tool. It's no longer made, unfortunately. Also a spare master link. And a home made spoke wrench in the correct size. (Most spoke nipples are .127 inch). As with the chain tool the spoke wrench is useful if you know what to do with it. I've used it many times to true a wheel with a broken spoke so it won't rub on the frame or brake.

Shop sized tools for chain breaking and truing wheels work much better than emergency tools, so it's best to learn how to do those things with the shop tools.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I have 4 bikes and the wife has two. I think we have a different multi-tool on everyone of them....


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Lezyne SV-10 or SV-11. Not the lightest but very nice.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I like my Topeak Hexus II. The chain tool works quite well. Also good Allen keys, tire levers that work okay for saner tire/rim combos, etc.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Jenson usa offers a good one at a great price. I actually bought a second, one stays in my seat bag for the road bike , the other in my camel back for the MTB


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

You don't need a multi tool because they always have parts on them that you don't need. I just carry some loose allen wrenches, a chain tool, a spare SRAM link, and a spoke wrench. I put all of it in a zip lock bag.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I carry a multi tool because I like the way it packages, I like not having loose bits and pieces, and I'm too lazy to figure out which sizes I need.

So I don't need it per se, but I find it a very convenient option.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I carry a multi tool because I like the way it packages, I like not having loose bits and pieces, and I'm too lazy to figure out which sizes I need.
> 
> So I don't need it per se, but I find it a very convenient option.


Exactly, besides if you're flipping back and forth between a road bike and a MTB you could use all the tools. I rarely break down so technically I don't even need one, but I don't like to chance it.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

pmf said:


> You don't need a multi tool because they always have parts on them that you don't need. I just carry some loose allen wrenches, a chain tool, a spare SRAM link, and a spoke wrench. I put all of it in a zip lock bag.


I bet my multi tool is about the same weight, if not lighter. Then it also has more tools, I may not need them, but another rider might.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Terrasmak said:


> I bet my multi tool is about the same weight, if not lighter. Then it also has more tools, I may not need them, but another rider might.


I could care less how much your tool bag weighs. I ride steel and titanium bikes. And I don't pack spare tools to be used by other riders who don't bother to stock their bag. 

One thing I will say is that the tools I carry are better than what you have on a multi tool. I carry long hex wrenches that you can get some leverage with. I have Lezyne chain tool in the bags of my 11-speed bikes. These actually work, unlike chain tools found on on multi-tools. 

To me, a multi tool is kind of like a hybrid bike -- it can do a lot of different things, but none of them very well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I can sympathize with that.

It's interesting to see how the convenience vs. fitness for purpose thing comes up again and again with tools. In my past life, I was a stagehand. Mostly an electrician. I'd spend all day carrying lights up ladders, hanging them on pipes, adjusting focus, etc. Now and then I'd do some more involved repair or wiring. For a long time, I carried a Leatherman and a 8" crescent wrench, and that was about it. Adjustable wenches aren't really as good as fixed open end wrenches, but as long as my wrench's jaws could open wide enough, it could get it done. And I never had to come down off my ladder and get a different wrench or wear a really heavy tool belt, which gets old fast.

Pretty much the same deal with the screw drivers and pliers in a Leatherman.

Eventually I did get a ratcheting wrench that had openings to match the common bolts on a light. So I was carrying more weight, but I used that tool constantly. I also have one of the nicer Leatherman models, at least for its time.

For me, the multi tool and pump are things I don't use very often. (Knock wood.) I always take them and wouldn't want to be without them, but don't need them to be as good at engaging with bolts and inflating tires as my triangle wrench, full-sized screw driver, and floor pump.

I don't really expect to change anyone's mind. That's just where I'm coming from in valuing both tools' packaging, and forgiving them a little weirdness and low volume.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Terrasmak said:


> I bet my multi tool is about the same weight, if not lighter. Then it also has more tools, I may not need them, but another rider might.


I agree, I've helped a lot of riders, mostly kids who don't know about carrying tools, I've helped a couple of people with stranded cars and got them going with the multi tool. Some people just don't see the benefit in helping others, and snobs like that never will. I always stop for a strand cyclist or motorist, kid or adult, and ask if they need help, if not fine, if so fine too I'll do whatever possible to get them rolling.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Park MBT3 mini tool on a huge discount sale at: Park MTB-3 Rescue Tool | Park Tool


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a cleat come loose the other night. It was a flat head. They may be sparse on the bike but they turned up on the shoe. Go figure.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

My compression plug in my steerer tube is also my chain breaking tool and holder for the magic link.

That leaves me able to just put a small, compact and lightweight one in the saddle bag.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

After 3 years of riding and with a 124 mile double metric century on the horizon a few weeks back I thought it was time to ditch the misc allen wrenches out of my saddle bag and it would be nice to have something to possibly fix the chain if need be. Looked around on the web and found the Park IB-3, ordered one and put it in the bag for the ride and was glad I had it about mid-way through when some rough roads loosened one of my water bottle holders with a T25 star screw driver which this happens to have, got mine for $24 shipped off ebay and could not be happier as it feels like a real quality piece and fits in my under seat bag along with a tube, co2 inflator and a few spare co2 cartridges. When I put it in there I also electrical taped a couple chain pins to the body of it.
Park Tool Co. » IB-3 : I-Beam Mini Fold-Up with Chain Tool : Multi Tools


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^^ BTW that IB-3 has a tool I believe to fix /adjust anything on my Pina except for a spoke tightening tool for the Mavic's, so I stuffed one of Mavic's plastic spoke tools in the bag for good measure.

View attachment 305967


----------



## snakemau (Jan 27, 2015)

what about the crank brothers M19 or M17?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

snakemau said:


> what about the crank brothers M19 or M17?


Depends on what you need, take a look at the tools that the M19 and the 17 offer and see if they cover a wide enough spectrum for you. I'm the type of guy would rather be a bit over prepared than under so I like the Park MTB3 (now called the Park 3.2) because it has more tools than any other mini tool I've ever ran across and it's compact. Some guys don't like to take any tools other than tire tools, and others are somewhere in between, so you have to decide what your comfortable with taking and having a long for ride when you're 50 or more miles from home.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

I like the set of "Fixitsticks" They are small, easy to store and have all the tips you need, plus you can add extras for minimal weight/space gains. For a road bike perfect, for a mountain bike,, I'd want more.. I'm a little interested in your requirement for a chain tool. I experienced one chain issue and it could not be fixed by spare parts/tools. Chains should not be an issue on a well maintained road bike? On a mountain bike I can see the need as stuff happens.


----------



## snakemau (Jan 27, 2015)

Well the other issue is that I have a KMC 11sp chain. Will the chain tool of the PT MTB 3.2 work on it? I know the Lezyne STL 20 will work and it has a lot of tools also but way more $ than the PK. 



froze said:


> Depends on what you need, take a look at the tools that the M19 and the 17 offer and see if they cover a wide enough spectrum for you. I'm the type of guy would rather be a bit over prepared than under so I like the Park MTB3 (now called the Park 3.2) because it has more tools than any other mini tool I've ever ran across and it's compact. Some guys don't like to take any tools other than tire tools, and others are somewhere in between, so you have to decide what your comfortable with taking and having a long for ride when you're 50 or more miles from home.


----------



## ex_machina (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice find on the park multi tool. It's closer to $16 or $17 with shipping, however. I think it looks cool, and the reviewers say that the chain tool works pretty well. The inclusion of a bag for the multi-tool is a great feature as well. 

Some of the reviewers note that the allen keys are not long enough to provide proper leverage. A couple of other criticisms are that the tire levers are not strong enough and that the entire multi tool can fall apart. 

I think that's one of the key issues: if the body of the multi tool is too wide or bulky, it can hamper your efforts to use any individual tool. 

Is anyone using the crank brothers multi tools?


----------



## jimbach (Jul 5, 2006)

I've had a Park IB-2 for years, probably going to 'upgrade' to the IB-3 because I'd like having a chain tool with me when riding.


----------



## Steve98501 (Dec 24, 2001)

I've had one by Topeak (I think) for over 10 years. It's got about two dozen tools it two pieces that join together for storage. I can nearly disassemble a bike with it, except for cranks, bottom bracket, and headset. It has a chain tool that works well. My wife and I were on a 65 mile training ride the only time I ever had to use it out in the middle of just about no where. I'm glad to have it, and gladder still that it doesn't get used too often.


----------



## ex_machina (Oct 20, 2015)

From the reviews I've read, the topeak alien and crank brothers multi tools get the best reviews. The alien gets dinged for rusting, but the crank bros. tool only has two spoke wrench sizes vs the alien's 4. 

Otherwise, both are widely regarded as high quality multi-tools.

I've decided to try out some inexpensive options on ebay for the time being. I'd like to get one or both of the topeak or crank bros. tools however.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

respro100 said:


> I'm looking for a multitool to take along. There are so many different options. I want something that can deal with a chain link failure. do I actually need the screwdrivers for a road bike? Basically I want something that will get me home if I'm out by myself and can't call anyone. Any suggestions?
> Thanks


5mm Allen wrench
Two tire levers
Two tubes
$20 cash
Small air pump

If it takes more than that....
Cell phone.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

I have several different multi tools of a few different brands. My latest is this one I put on my Surly Moonlander a couple months ago.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

froze said:


> I prefer to be prepared and will do anything in my power to get home without having to call my wife; and in 37 years of marriage and riding or training or racing I ----- had to have her come get me ---- twice, once due to an accident and I was at the hospital, and the other was when I got violent diarrhea that even my emergency Imodium AD didn't stop and I got too weak to continue to try to get home. But repair wise I never had to call her, I either fixed it 100% or partially fixed it and limped it home.


I've only called once (in 5 years of riding) for a bailout when I had a chain get stuck between the last cog and the spokes due to a rack and pannier issue… while she was on the way I go it unstuck and started pedaling towards her. The hub was still screwed up a little, and I couldn't free-wheel… I took the ride, but could have made it home had the kids been napping or something like that. 

Is there a difference between emergency Imodium and "just because" Imodium?


I'd say go with the biggest (most included tools rather than size for size sake) tool you can fit and still get two tubes into the saddle bag.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

kjdhawkhill said:


> I've only called once (in 5 years of riding) for a bailout when I had a chain get stuck between the last cog and the spokes due to a rack and pannier issue… while she was on the way I go it unstuck and started pedaling towards her. The hub was still screwed up a little, and I couldn't free-wheel… I took the ride, but could have made it home had the kids been napping or something like that.
> 
> Is there a difference between emergency Imodium and "just because" Imodium?
> 
> ...


There are some issues that can pop of course that may not be fixable on the road and thus obviously would require a ride home, but those issues are very rare for any cyclist as long as they maintain their bike.

No difference in Imodium, there's just one type that I know of, I keep 4 of these pills in my seat bag stored in an empty glueless patch plastic box just in case, which has only happened actually twice in the 40 plus years of riding, one was so violent they didn't work which is the time I called my wife, and the other time they worked so I never made the call. I replace all the pills once a year to maintain freshness. I carry a few other pills too like a couple of allergy pills, and 4 Ibuprofen; they all fit tight in the one plastic box I keep my Imodium in.

I agree with the tools too, I carry the Park MTB3 which is on sale here for just $10, a great deal and I actually bought 2 of these at this price about 3 years ago and gave one to a friend: Multi Tools | Tools | Discounted Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes and Cycling Gear at PricePoint.com I also have another MTB3 which is the original black design instead of the updated blue one which I keep in my commuter bike and use it on the touring bike, the blue one I keep with my regular bike.

I don't put two tubes in my saddle bag unless I'm touring. I carry one tube usually and carry a flat repair kit, I can fix a flat on the road just as fast as I can replace a tube...usually, a slow hard to find leak could cause delay in finding the hole but those are rare. There is a way to fix flats using patches fast. A lot of flats can be fixed without ever removing the wheel from the bike IF you can find the penetrating object on the outside of the tire and IF you use folding tires (on road bikes, MTB steel beaded tires are easier because they offer a lot of room). If you find the object simply remove about half of the bead of the tire on one side, pull about a third to a fourth of the tube out with the hole in the middle of the section, buff the tube and patch, pull out the offending object either out of the outside of the tread of through inside of the tread, then put it all back together. 

I prefer glueless patches because they're faster and I've never had one fail except the first time because I screwed up something, but I've used them now for over 18 maybe 20 years and had them on main tubes I would use for several years without failure. I have them on back up tubes stored in my saddle bag and had to use a tube that sat in the bag for year and the patch still held air. Preparation is the key to success with glueless patches, you can make an error in the preparation process with glue on and it will still work, not so with glueless, but usually if you know how to prepare a tube the right way for accepting a glue on patch then you can use a glueless patch. I've also been able to use a glueless patch over a seamed area and still had the patch hold. Preparing properly is simply buffing the tube in an area larger than the patch will cover, then apply the patch being careful to only touch the smallest area possible on a corner, lay the patch down and press between your thumb(s) an index finger (I use the side of the finger and not the tip) as hard as you can for 30 seconds (you can also use your other hand to add pressure to the hand on the tube), check for frosty areas, if any press those areas directly the same way then you're good to go.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Imodium was a joke. If you need it, it's an emergency. 

Two tubes bc that's faster for me. And that's two on the commuter/gravel rig and one for the road bike because negative consequences are less serious on a Saturday at two than a Tuesday at 5 am.

I'm not afraid to patch tubes, I just do it in the garage when I get a bunch of punctures. And have warm dry hands, and a higher likelihood of doing it right. And garage beers.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Imodium was a joke. If you need it, it's an emergency.
> 
> Two tubes bc that's faster for me. And that's two on the commuter/gravel rig and one for the road bike because negative consequences are less serious on a Saturday at two than a Tuesday at 5 am.
> 
> I'm not afraid to patch tubes, I just do it in the garage when I get a bunch of punctures. And have warm dry hands, and a higher likelihood of doing it right. And garage beers.


I think we should try filling the tubes with beer, then if we flat we can drink the beer from the tube which will help us to fix the flat without as much frustration... Kind of a built in frustration reliever!

I got you on the joke, I've had a long week which is why I wasn't back on sooner so the joke failed on me initially! Sorry.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

If you're a delusional prepper cyclist and have way too much money on your hands, for $165 you can get this:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Take a look at this "ring tool." https://www.thegrommet.com/reductivist

https://youtu.be/UA5XGxwz-Kc


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

DrSmile said:


> If you're a delusional prepper cyclist and have way too much money on your hands, for $165 you can get this:


That is really cool! Really cool!! But I think it's cool in a fashion sense, it has that manly look to it and could be conversational piece as well, but as a tool goes? well it may be great to use on a bicycle since the small bits don't require a lot of torque, and it would be great for real minor things. There also seems to be some issue with it tangling itself together when removed to be used as a tool. It's also expensive for what it is, and even though they say it's TSA compliant would you want to bet $225 on it not getting confiscated by airport security? Airport security rules change all the time and from country to country and some simply make up their own rules, $225 or so is a lot to bet on.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I've got a Topeak Hexan II which is excellent, compact, sturdy and easy to use (stays on road bike)
ALso have a leynze...something, very well made, but is a bit heavy and can be a bit cumbersome to use (but will do the job ) Lives in camleback.
Also a Park Tool IB-3... total piece of junk, only for emergency emergency use if I have forgotten a decent tool, or can't find a bent stick on the trail.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

mik_git said:


> I've got a Topeak Hexan II which is excellent, compact, sturdy and easy to use (stays on road bike)
> ALso have a leynze...something, very well made, but is a bit heavy and can be a bit cumbersome to use (but will do the job ) Lives in camleback.
> Also a Park Tool IB-3... total piece of junk, only for emergency emergency use if I have forgotten a decent tool, or can't find a bent stick on the trail.


Not sure about that particular IB-3 tool, but I never ran into a piece of junk tool from Park. Their MTB3 tool is quite well made, I've used it twice to make repairs on cars I came up on that were broken down, not to mention numerous bike riders I've helped, and it's my go to tool when working on my own bike because it's on the bike and I don't have to run to my tool box to get a better tool, and not to mention stuff around the house too!! So my MTB3 tools get use more than normal folk would use theirs for and have had no problems. Even if I did have a problem, Park has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

yeah well I bought it because of Park Tools rep, don't care if it has 10 lifetimes warranty, don't want another one.
Bicycling magazine posted up something on their facebook page a while ago and it was listed, I commented it was junk and about 10 other people replied saying it was the worst thing they'd ever come across also. So I'm not the only one.
Basically it falls apart when you try to use it, it falls apart when you aren't using it. The only way you can have it where it doesn't fall apart is do the locking nut up so tight...you can't use it. And even then it flexes so much, you can't use it.
Maybe if I didn't have a decent tool it'd be...OK..no it'd still be junk. But my Topeak and Leyze are so completely awesome in comparison, nad a good deal cheaper.

The reviews on CRC sum it up pretty well for me.


----------



## ex_machina (Oct 20, 2015)

I picked up a couple of multi tools from ebay.

One appears to be a crankbrothers knockoff and the other is this:

Amazon.com : WOTOW 16 in 1 Multi-Function Bike Bicycle Cycling Mechanic Repair Tool Kit With 3 pcs Tire Pry Bars Rods : Sports & Outdoors

The black multi tool's body is quite large and can get in the way when using allen keys. It also lacks a chain tool. However, it's well built and seems to work well. 

The CB knockoff also appears well made but it's held together by hex bolts, and I'm not sure if it will stay together. I bought a previous version where the bolts came loose and the entire multi tool came apart. I was able to reassemble it, but the bolts just came loose on their own with very light use.

The knockoff does come with a chain too, however. 

I spent about $12 on the pair, and they seem to be of pretty good quality.


----------



## ex_machina (Oct 20, 2015)

froze said:


> Not sure about that particular IB-3 tool, but I never ran into a piece of junk tool from Park. Their MTB3 tool is quite well made, I've used it twice to make repairs on cars I came up on that were broken down, not to mention numerous bike riders I've helped, and it's my go to tool when working on my own bike because it's on the bike and I don't have to run to my tool box to get a better tool, and not to mention stuff around the house too!! So my MTB3 tools get use more than normal folk would use theirs for and have had no problems. Even if I did have a problem, Park has a lifetime warranty.


The Park IB3 gets poor reviews:

Review: Park Tool IB-3 Multi Tool | road.cc

Park Tool I-Beam 3 Mini Tool IB3 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------

